# First Squib



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

After firing hundreds of thousands of rounds I finally had a squib with factory ammo. I have seen 15-20 but never had one myself.
I was on vacation in New Mexico and shooting my Taurus 17HMR wheelgun. CCI Speer TNT lot # A27L01. 2nd shot out of 8, primer ignited and forced bullet into barrel, slow burn on powder, kind of a delayed reaction that completed after bullet left brass ( from the sound of it) forcing bullet exactly 1/2 way up a 5 inch barrel.(Murphy)
All occured with firearm safely pointed downrange, there was no guesswork involved, and I looked at my buddy and told him I won't be squeezing off another round.
Cleared weapon, examined cylinder and saw unburnt powder in cylinder where round in question was, plus unburnt powder in forcing cone. Took the revolver back to his house and cleared the round from the barrel.
Firearm worked fine afterwords, using Winchester and Remington ammo. I have the CCI in front of me now. I had fired 23 of 50 rounds before the squib. I think I will let the remainder sit in my ammo safe until Armageddon, it will be my last ammo used.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

You should let CCI know about what happened. They might offer to replace the box, and they might want the rest of the box as well.

I had the same thing happen while shooting a box of Hornady XTP's. I let them know, and they sent UPS to pick up the rest. They are going to send replacement boxes, plus an extra box for the trouble.

PhilR.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I think I will write them this week with the info. I will let the forum know the results.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Contacted CCI. They ask me to ship remaining ammo back via UPS ground and they would replace it plus send me extra to cover the shipping and such.
They will test remainder to see if they can determine what caused the problem. I'll let ya'll know what I find out.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*You did the right thing.........*

Your attention to your gun and ammunition saved you from a possibably bulged or damaged barrel. Always be aware of what's going on, or not going on.

And, always contact the manufacturer of such mishaps. They really want to know what happened and will work with you to get to the root of the problem.

Keep us posted. I've never had a squib load with rimfire ammunition, but then, I don't shoot that much rimfire. Have had mis-fires, though.

Bob Wright


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

I recieved a call from CCI. They tested/fired remaining ammo with no problems. I told the man that it was one of those things and I won't let it effect my use of CCI/Speer ammo. He said good because he sent me a couple of hundred rounds to compensate me for the shipping and ammo I sent.
I only contacted them after being urged to on this forum. So thanks to PhilR and Mr. Wright, and CCI.


----------

